# Old Bike - Needing Info/Value



## Boiwon (Mar 3, 2020)

My mother (early 80's) has a wooden rimmed bicycle that belonged to her grandfather. We aren't sure what to do with it. There is a local guy that is trying to buy it from her. She wants to make sure it is in the hands of someone that will take care of it. Any information that anyone can give me about it would be helpful. The following are some details that I thought might help date it. 1) Name plate has a big 'R' in the middle of it. Above it is 'Reading Standard.' Below it is 'Great Western MFG. Co. La Porte, IND. 2) There is an alphanumeric underneath where the pedals meet the frame that is difficult to read. First letter looks like a 'C' or a 'G,' second looks like a '3,' third looks like a '1,' fourth looks like a '3' or '8' or '9,' the fifth looks like 'O' or '0.'


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2020)

If you could post some pix that would be a big help!

I'm sure there are helpful folks on here who could give you some guidance and value perhaps value advice


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 3, 2020)

The area or component where the pedals meet at the bottom of the frame may be referred to as a bottom bracket or hanger. 
If the BB has notches, then that may indicate earlier, if not, then later, maybe 1922-G?


----------



## Boiwon (Mar 4, 2020)

I have these pics of the bike.  What do you think?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 4, 2020)

@Boiwon

As @Archie Sturmer  said, it looks like 1922 and later to me as well because of the larger crank housing with no notches.

Strictly my observations; It appears to me that possibly the handle bar neck has been replaced with a later design. Seat appears to be 1930's, Pedals appear to be later as well, and one of the fenders have been replaced I think the front one but I'm not sure. Also the rear luggage rack does not appear to be original to the bike either.

As for the frame, the curved reinforcement near the headset makes this a more desirable frame than some so it most certainly has value but I am not sure how much with the combination of mismatched parts. I will let others chime in on what they think the current value of your bike is because I'm really not sure.

This link may be of some use as it shows a frame similar to yours and probably what your bike should look like.








						Two New Hoosier Great Western Bikes | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

This has been a good week! I picked up this 1921-ish Reading Standard from Crown King in Indianapolis last Sunday morning...  and then I got this 1915 or so curly frame Crown locally from Smoopy. I've been after the Crown for 6 or 7 years and it finally came available.    The Reading Standard...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2020)

Reading Standard Special Roadster...18th cycle shown.  she dates to circa 1914 see link...
frame, fork, crank, bars look original, rest replaced. about $500 maybe








						April 28 1914 Bicycling and Motorcycle review | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I just ran across this set of copies in my stash. Poor copies of copies, but interesting nevertheless.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 4, 2020)

@mike j


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 4, 2020)

EJ Lonn had a 1920 design patent 55,625 for the circle-bar frame.






However, as @bricycle refers, the Reading Cycle folks from Reading PA, like WF Remppis, may have contributed to the design, a few years earlier.



Great Western Mfg. acquired the Reading cycle company; GWM referred to that 8-point chain ring sprocket as an "RS design" (Reading Standard).


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2020)

I have this one


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## skiptooth (Mar 5, 2020)

Boiwon, by the way its in beautiful shape for a teens bicycle! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Boiwon (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the help.  My mother will be thrilled to know more about the bike.


----------



## Boiwon (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Rambler - Your comment about the luggage rack makes sense.  I believe my great grandfather was a wood carver.  I think he carved wood for furniture mostly if I'm remembering correctly from the stories my mother has told me.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 10, 2020)

> Great Western Mfg. acquired the Reading Standard Cycle Company.



And later, the HP Snyder Mfg. or DP Harris Hardware appears to have acquired some GWM assets.




I believe the "R" monogram on the first bicycle pictured stood for Reading Standard.


----------

